# hi from the north east



## purplesue30 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi my name is sue. I have come across this forum searching for a breeder of hairless mice. Bought a hairless 
mouse a couple of years ago and have just lost her, think they are great, very loving, sweet natured pets.
I dont breed mice, just want them as pets, i do breed guinea pigs and african pygmy hedgehogs.
Love animals loads hence thats why i work in my local vets, and have plenty of animals myself.

big hello to everyone
sue x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello sue


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

hello


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcomeany hope you find your hairlss meece


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome. I also have APH (as well as fancy mice and harvest mice)


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya, I keep and breed hairless and they are pretty much my fave variety


----------

